# Bunny Human Calculator!



## BunnyMommy (Jun 29, 2004)

You guys are going to lovethis! You put in the age of your bunny and it tells youhis/her equivalent in human years:

http://www.bunnyrescue.org/calcage.html


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Jun 29, 2004)

Awwwww thats so cool that means that fluffy was *69.12* human years when he died. Bless!

Thanks Bunnymommy!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 29, 2004)

My bunnies are older than me. Mocha is nearly 23, and Spice is nearly 22. They could vote and I can't! lol.


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 29, 2004)

Thank you So Much,BunnyMommy!!



I've always wanted to see something like that! I'm bookmarking it.

Thanks A Bunch!

-Carolyn


----------



## Sarah (Jun 29, 2004)

It turns out I have a 15.75 year old and a 10year old. I'm not too surprised that Pauly is nearly 16. He's beendriving our car around for the past month or so. He's doing prettywell.


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 29, 2004)

*BunnyMommy, That is soo cool. I was surprisedto find that Jeremy, my son, and Apollo are both 10 yearsold. Wow! I'm the MOM of twins. Funny, they don't look alike lol.*

*Tina*


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 29, 2004)

BunnyMommy,

You must've seen this site. 

http://thaifocus.com/elephant/heartbeat.htm

-Carolyn


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks for the site. Luv is 33 yrs old. You wouldthink she is old enough to give herself a bath. Thats my plan fortomorrow for her.

Cristy


----------



## batbunny (Jun 30, 2004)

thats so cool!! lol-batman&amp; i are the same age! hes 19.16 years &amp; i turned 19 onmonday!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 30, 2004)

If you calculate my age, I am 105.79 bunny years, lmao.


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Jun 30, 2004)

My age is 170 in bunny years. lol. I am over the hill


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jun 30, 2004)

Wow this is fun turns out that Daisy and Busterare *21.92* in rabbit years and Snowy is *3.50* aww. Wellothers are seeing how old they would be if they were a bunny so I justhad to do it. I am *136.96. :dude:*


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Jun 30, 2004)

my bunnys already 15 years old!?! HOLY! hahaha.


----------



## dreamgal042 (Jun 30, 2004)

Well...Ivory's 17.33 and I'm 97.08...excellent match, huh?


----------



## gjsara (Jun 30, 2004)

lol lyla is five years old hmmm what stage is that the silly bunny stage


----------



## lscarincio (Jun 30, 2004)

Cute site.

Pippy is 18 -- going through puberty I think. lol. He'll be as old a me in a month :shock:


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Ijust had to try it for me. I am 199.75 years old. Wow, I know somemornings I feel older than that LOL. *

*Thank You BunnyMommy. That is so much fun.*

*Tina &amp; Apollo*


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 30, 2004)

It's okay dajeti2! My dad is 295! lmao!


----------



## Cher (Jul 1, 2004)

My girls are officially 12.5 years old, no wonder they hate me one minute and love me the next...hehehehe great find


----------



## Maddie_20 (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks that is a wonderful site .. my nibbles is only 5 years old in human life.. maybe that is why she loves me so much!

Maddie_20


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 19, 2005)

Vash is 26.50 years and I'm 181.42.


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 19, 2005)

my bunny is 26, same as me and my husband are, lol


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 19, 2005)

Pebbles is 15.75 human years......I'm not telling mine. 

Rainbows!


----------



## m.e. (Apr 19, 2005)

Rex is 49, and Peanut is almost 42.

They're over twice my age!


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Apr 19, 2005)

aww i never realised how old russel is .. he is22.37 years old, roxy is 19.25 years old, i have no idea about flop butthe babies are 3.5 years old - they're getting so old so fast..... I am92.96 years - wow!

Thanks Bunnymommy, thats really great,
Leanne


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 19, 2005)

Chompers 35,Abby 21 and Valuran 12! 

No wonder they act the way they do.


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2005)

the calculaor was aneat thing but upon investigating andnavigating the site i becamequite disturbed , Ihave been looking for a showrabbit and these people thrutheir good intentions have ruined manygood show rabbits , Iunderstand altering a rabbitfor its health but hena rabbit is under a year oldand someone would help outthis type of place why alterit and actually losemoney that could be helping so manymore rabbits &gt; there ivented i will shut up now .


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 19, 2005)

:shock::shock::shock:i'm 92.5 years inbunny.....since i don't know Bramble or Briar's i'm gonna try theKits(they're like six days old...).......i entered the Kits as .25 of amonth and it came up with 15.61.....so young, yet so old.

L-E


----------



## JimD (Apr 19, 2005)

280 isn't old....... is it???


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 19, 2005)

I just love that BunnyMommy. It is so fun. Here's ours lol and it's not pretty:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

Christa and Hopi: 1.75 yrs. old

Apollo: 22.85

Jeremy: 75.54

Me: 206.16

Tina


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 19, 2005)

Tina, do one for Mystery too!...


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 19, 2005)

Wait a minute! Sorry, I had a senior moment there. I forget, Mystery is a "chick" ...


----------



## Lynda (Apr 19, 2005)

Snuggles is about 7 and I'm 237.33:shock:


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 19, 2005)

Nimue is 19.25 years old and I am 103 

~Amy


----------



## DuncanTheDutch (Apr 20, 2005)

Duncan is 3.5 and I am 108.08, haha.

Sara and Duncan


----------



## Cadburys_mom (Apr 20, 2005)

Omy Cadbury is 32:shock:


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> Tina, do one for Mystery too!...






Mystery is 1.31 years old.:shock:She's 3 weeks old.Poor girl talk about her age catching up to her geesh.

Tina


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Apr 20, 2005)

*Bramble Briar86 wrote:*


> :shock::shock::shock:i'm 92.5 years in bunny.....since idon't know Bramble or Briar's i'm gonna try the Kits(they're like sixdays old...).......i entered the Kits as .25 of a month and it came upwith 15.61.....so young, yet so old.
> 
> L-E


hey, are you sure that didnt take it as 25 months as when i entered my kits as 2months old, it came up as 3.5 years

Leanne


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Apr 20, 2005)

Oreo is 15, Lucy 14(what a young mother!this should be a lifetime story lol), Jack is 19 , and Jazzy and the babies are 3


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 11, 2005)

looking back at old posts , thought this was neat and wanted to bump it back up!


----------

